

Show HN: New Single Sign-On Service, Hoomi - depoll
https://blog.hoomi.co/2015/04/add-hoomi-single-sign-on-to-your-apps/

======
joshmn
I think without launching with a myriad of SDKs and libs isn't the smartest
idea. People want to be able to get up and play and not wait for a product.

I get the idea about judging demand and stuff like that, but if I wanted to
integrate this into something, I sure as hell wouldn't want to have to write
my own SDK for it, especially since it's a new service that I don't know will
last. Launching without my code in mind means that someone isn't as dedicated
to their product as I might be. That's scary.

I kindly suggest a repost in a month with the title, "Show HN: Hoomi
Libraries, a New Single Sign-On Service for x, y, z, a, b, c, d, e, f, g, h,
... w."

~~~
depoll
I hear you, and SDKs really are available to those who email us for the
private beta (in fact, we have both iOS and Android apps in the app store
using us now). We're getting the documentation together and finalizing things
as quickly as possible. In the meantime, we want to let people start
evaluating the product as early as possible.

Regardless, thanks for your feedback, and rest assured that more SDKs are
coming in very short order. We're not just testing the waters with the Android
SDK -- the SDKs for a variety of platforms are nearly complete and will be
available soon.

------
depoll
OP here. Excited to start showing this stuff to the world. We think identity
and login are really broken today, especially on devices that are becoming
smarter (mobile, TV, etc.), and we are hoping to provide a solution that lets
you take an identity with you wherever you want/need it.

Since we're not a social network, we can avoid a lot of the risk and confusion
about how to use the product without accidentally sharing too much
information, and really focus on building a first-class identity product.

We're happy to answer questions if you have them. There's more to come, soon!

~~~
bbcbasic
I like the idea, because I have an uncomfortable feeling every time I need to
use a Google or FB login to log into something.

